# Florida



## danac (Jul 1, 2013)

Planning an RV trip to Florida for two weeks beginning Dec. 20. I have a few questions.
 1. How far south must I got for warm temps
 2. Would LOVE a campground on the beach!
 3. Any good campgrounds at Lake Okeechobee?

 No firm plan....I'm open to suggestions. Thanks! 



 Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message


----------



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2013)

hard to find CGs at that time of year in Fl.  Need to start early for reservations.  Mid Fl weather is generally warm but can get chilly.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I know only one CG on the beach. But it is in Panama City Beach Fl. It is called CAMPING ON THE GULF, I do know it is expensive during the summer time rates.  You can find it on the net just type in camping on the beach Panama City Fl.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a good place to start your search. http://campflorida.com/


----------



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is a good place to start your search. http://campflorida.com/ 
we have stay here http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...oundDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=73853 Nice cg but not near coast


----------



## vanole (Jul 2, 2013)

danac,

Whats been said above and I sent you a PM with a couple of options though no beach but they are close by.


----------



## saim45 (Jul 16, 2013)

The clauses you are mention above is awesome and exect to the term and condition.


----------



## rrountree (Oct 15, 2013)

On the Atlantic coast of Florida, there are two really nice state park campgrounds on the beach -- Anastasia State Park in St. Augustine and Gamble Rogers State Park in Flagler Beach, and between them on State Road A1A there are a handful of private campgrounds. Keep in mind, though, that the weather is unpredictable in this section of Florida during Winter months. On the Gulf Coast, check out Red Coconut, a private beach campground in Fort Myers, and in the Keys, both Long Key State Park and Curry Hammock State Park campgrounds are on beaches that are quite pleasant weatherwise in winter, but reservations are really tough to get.


----------



## erniee (Oct 15, 2013)

1- when the ice falls off your mirrors


----------

